# Duck Guide Recommendations



## padill21 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,
I am a duck hunter from the south and do some business in ND. I am taking a ND customer duck hunting on a guided hunt this October. I wanted to see if anyone was familiar with either places below and could give me some feedback or recommendations if you have heard of either one, both seemed like nice people. also I have heard different opinions as for when to go, early or later October? Down here its 100% dependent on how cold it gets but not sure about your area. I appreciate any feedback.

-Lost Prairie Lodge: Alsen
-Backroad adventures: Brocket


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

In North Dakota a guide is frowned on with it being a freelance state and most of us non resident and the resident hunters want to keep it that way. There is no better satisfaction then going to north dakota scouting and hunting birds all for yourself. This will be my third season coming to ND from the south and its a truely amazing place. Thanks to the residents for keeping it a freelance state.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Your not going to get much positive feedback around here when it comes to guides! ND equals, do-it-yourself state!


----------



## padill21 (Aug 20, 2013)

thank you. actually both of these I listed are not full time guides. they simply provide lodging and the land and you decide where to go and do everything yourself (not commercialized like some of the others) and which is why I chose them. Just wondering if anyone had any knowledge of the hunting around these areas. My first year in the state I hate to rely on knocking on doors until I do it a year first with a gtd place to hunt. any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

cant say I know either of them just ask for references and talk to past clients. Maybe try on fishingbuddy they get a lot more traffic but expect a rash of sh!t there to.

I would like clarification on when it is ok to have a guide would a sheep hunt in Ak be acceptable or an elk hunt where I don't have 2 months to scout? Or what if I want to hunt flooded timber in Arkansas and don't want to pull the duck boat all the way down there.


----------



## padill21 (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree. From some of the responses it seems like a guide is bad in some way in North Dakota. 
Hunting might be easier or go where you want to attitude but since its my first time I would like a guaranteed place to hunt the first year. I am from the south and hunt Arkansas/miss. if you had 2-3 days and wanted to hunt timber in Arkansas you might want to get a guide. because just showing up at a public ramp in duck season might be an eye opening experience. Now if you have 2 weeks to come down and really learn all the lands you could do it but unfortunately in the working world some of us simply don't have the time.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

padill21 said:


> From some of the responses it seems like a guide is bad in some way in North Dakota.


Many feel this way, including myself. I don't look down on anyone for using a guide but it is a bad deal since it ties up land that now cannot be hunted by the average joe. Add to the fact that in ND you probably would do just as well on your own in most areas and save yourself a good chunk of change. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Kurt go to Alaska ,Arkansas or stay in South Dakota,we in North Dakota dont give a crap what you do as long as you keep your nose out of our hunting .Guides are not liked here.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Old Hunter said:


> Kurt go to Alaska ,Arkansas or stay in South Dakota,we in North Dakota dont give a crap what you do as long as you keep your nose out of our hunting .Guides are not liked here.


I feel ya on that one Old Hunter. Do what ya gotta do, but just know, around here when talking about guides, we don't care for them! Get it done yourself around here. Anyone with half a brain when it comes to fowling, in ND, should be able to put some birds down in October.


----------



## lipsplitter39654 (Sep 20, 2012)

call tim frantz with coteau lodge, have no idea what his reputation is on this site because im not on here much but i have hunted with guides and public land from nothern sk to the mexican border and tim is great and has the best dang rates ive ever seen.

Tim Frantz
(701) 884-2792

ive hunted with him the past 2 years and freelanced a good bit. he is a good guy and will put ducks in your face by the hundreds more days than not. even a mediocre day will be worth your money. he is hard working and has lots of access and good equipment. he scouts hard which is the key.

i normally hunt 8-10 days when i go up there. i normally hunt with him one or 2 days when i first get there and then do my own thing the rest of the time. i own a fully equipped decoy trailer and house up there but its nice to hunt with him when i first arrive and havent scouted

the folks in north dakota are some of the nicest people in the whole world. show them respect and you will be treated great. dont litter, make ruts in fields or mess with their deer.

access is the best in the country. a lot of places arent posted and the ones that are will likely give you permission if you ask in a nice way.

tell tim Jimmy Barton from Mississippi told you to call him. if i can help in any way call me i dont mind helping. good land and good folks up there. just remember to be respectful and dont ruin it for the rest of us.

601-455-3318


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Old Hunter said:


> Kurt go to Alaska ,Arkansas or stay in South Dakota,we in North Dakota dont give a crap what you do as long as you keep your nose out of our hunting .Guides are not liked here.


don't worry I wouldn't walk across the street to hunt anything in nd as you have nothing to offer that sd does not have. If you hate guides so much and everyone else in nd does why don't you have draw license like Sd does?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Kurt 
South Dakota resident pheasant hunters who do not have the big connections are reduced to ditch pounding. Your spring goose hunting has turned an absolute zoo. The nonresident guides are flooding into SD and there are more than ever coming next spring .Your state has no requirements to be a spring goose guiding operation - no liscense, no insurance, dont even need a Walmart first aid kit. What a joke.I feel sorry for your resident spring goose hunters , they had some of the best in the country but that is being sold also. You should worry about the people of South Dakota.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

not true more public land in the mobridge area with lots of pheasants than you could hunt in a single season. There is not one guide in the spring around here. I have never seen any one else hunting in the spring other than me. So really you posted nothing of substance other than hear say and scare tactics. Early goose this September have not heard a shot other than from my group.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lets all go to Mobridge. Freelancers paradise


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

come on down never been told no when getting permission to hunt waterfowl but I think it is to late to get a tag this year probally sold out. I have seen lots of ducks both west and east river while scouting for deer this year so it should be another good one. Limit of ducks in the morning followed by mid day pheasants and finish the evening on lake oahe slamin pig walleyes. It doesn't suck living here. Well I need to go find me a big public land muley across the river. got the any deer tag this year. a couple walk in areas on the moreau river are about 4 square miles so there is a little ground to hunt.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

KurtR said:


> come on down never been told no when getting permission to hunt waterfowl but I think it is to late to get a tag this year probally sold out. I have seen lots of ducks both west and east river while scouting for deer this year so it should be another good one. Limit of ducks in the morning followed by mid day pheasants and finish the evening on lake oahe slamin pig walleyes. It doesn't suck living here. Well I need to go find me a big public land muley across the river. got the any deer tag this year. a couple walk in areas on the moreau river are about 4 square miles so there is a little ground to hunt.


Best of luck to ya Kurt, I've been wanting to hunt SD for ducks and have a connection in the roscoe area. Might have to look ya up some year.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

was pouring concrete a week ago by the roscoe elevator and watched about 70 geese land in the cut wheat field a hundred yards from us. 50 concrete truck 2 pumps running and a lot of workers and they did not care less. Now if I would have been laying in blind they probally would have done a u turn  . Roscoe is a good area lots of water the last few years. If you want to shoot spring snow geese that is a hidden gem right there in that area


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

guess I am not supposed to say roscoe has ducks around it some douche nozzle pm's crying around like 10 year old school girl. So roscoe sucks it is a barren waste land with nothing but Russian olive trees and nuclear power plants.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

KurtR said:


> guess I am not supposed to say roscoe has ducks around it some douche nozzle pm's crying around like 10 year old school girl. So roscoe sucks it is a barren waste land with nothing but Russian olive trees and nuclear power plants.


Gotta have a license to hunt there! :lol: :lol: panty bunching all over the place


----------

